# The Gayest Thing I Ever Did Was.........



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

The gayest thing I ever did was allow my three daughters to give me a "Hollywood Makeover"..... with lipstick, make up, hair curlers, fingernail polish the works......  and you know what.... I was pretty damn sexy!


What's the gayest thing you have ever done?


Respect (for the moment),
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> The gayest thing I ever did was allow my three daughters to give me a "Hollywood Makeover"..... with lipstick, make up, hair curlers, fingernail polish the works......  and you know what.... I was pretty damn sexy!
> 
> 
> What's the gayest thing you have ever done?
> ...



That's not gay at all man... I have a daughter. There's nothing gay about making your kids happy.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's not gay at all man... I have a daughter. There's nothing gay about making your kids happy.



Very true POB its all in fun


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay..... once I dressed up in pink leotards and gave out flowers to passerbys. I wore a doyle on my head and a bra I borrowed from a girl friend. This was the day after Texas A&M beat Alabama... this year... well, November 2012.


Now that's gay,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Feb 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Okay..... once I dressed up in pink leotards and gave out flowers to passerbys. I wore a doyle on my head and a bra I borrowed from a girl friend. This was the day after Texas A&M beat Alabama... this year... well, November 2012.
> 
> 
> Now that's gay,
> Vette



U are correct. THAT IS gay!


I've done the makeover thing with my daughter too, complete with painted finger nails and all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2013)

g0re said:


> U are correct. THAT IS gay!
> 
> 
> I've done the makeover thing with my daughter too, complete with painted finger nails and all.



the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man


----------



## g0re (Feb 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man



Well its not gay unless u find out it was a man AFTER the intercourse.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 12, 2013)

g0re said:


> Well its not gay unless u find out it was a man AFTER the intercourse.



NO, NO its only gay if BB knew BEFORE the intercourse. Finding out after could of been a simple mistake, and even in that case as long as he was the give and not the taker its all good.......


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 12, 2013)

i dressed as mikki sixx once for a holloween party. wig and tights and all my shit was hanging all out. i felt ghey. but i got laid.   by a women


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 12, 2013)

oh and that was 20 plus years ago and it was nikki sixx not mikki lol


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2013)

Gayest thing i ever did was cliick on this thread


----------



## ccpro (Feb 12, 2013)

Back in college my room mate had a couple of girls visit from out of town.  One slept in with him and the other said she didn't mind sharing my bed.  She was fine!!! and slept in her bra and panties with me in my boxers right behind her.  I laid awake all night wondering if I should make a move?   That was truly gay!!! and I'm not proud of it!  I also had a couple of girls from Biology over to study, one on each side of me on the couch.  They kept giggling and leaning over me pretending to kiss and asked me if I had a big dick!  I did nothing......GAY!!!!!!!!  I was quite a naive, clueless fuck when I was younger...and might have been gay....fuck!!!!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 12, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Gayest thing i ever did was cliick on this thread



^^X2



ten char


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dressed up in tights and a stuffed sports bra and wig and makeup and played Jessie from saved by the bell. I flash danced on stage in front of about 500 people. It's was for a fundraiser though so it was all in good fun. My ass looks pretty good in tights I must say.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2013)

Just when I thought it couldn't get anymore kweer here.....you guys never cease to amaze me.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Just when I thought it couldn't get anymore kweer here.....you guys never cease to amaze me.




Come on bro....confession is good for the soul ..... I know Olive Oyl had you doing some sick shit......

Fess up!
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's not gay at all man... I have a daughter. There's nothing gay about making your kids happy.




Okay press forward.... I know you are no stranger to a dress..... come on.... spill the beans..... How about doing hip abductor machines in biker shorts??? hummmmmm???

Respect,
Vette


----------



## trim (Feb 12, 2013)

haha vette, not sure if i have read a thread that you are more pationate about! (sorry vette you are easy to pick on)


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL I know Trim.... I thought this thread would blow up but POB got all estro on me and tilly agreed so I had to tell what happened when I lost a fucking bet (I still can't believe how bad Bama looked against the Spread Offense). SEC School need to take note....


Anyway, share some fun bro, we have all ended up in some pretty damn weird circumstances!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## dj920 (Feb 12, 2013)

can't say I've ever tried on women's cloths or put on makeup.

so nothing, I guess.  unless you count enjoying a "showtunes"-themed night at the local gay bar from time to time.  oh yeah and there was that time I dated a dude for a year.  but no homo, haha


----------



## trim (Feb 12, 2013)

hmmm the gayest thing that I can think of is watching teen mom with my gal and liking it lol   no cross dressing here, sorry vette.   And let POB come out of the closet on his own terms. no need to rush it! it will happen eventually!


----------



## grind4it (Feb 13, 2013)

Ding, ding, ding!!!! We have a winner 

I'm not judging brother. I still think you're the shit even if you do play on that team.




Brother Bundy said:


> the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man


----------



## getgains (Feb 13, 2013)

i was at the gorcery store once checking out this bent over ass thinking id like to tap that then by the fuck the ass in question stood up and i relized it was a dude felt kinda gay after that.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 13, 2013)

that's not gay......

....that's just being a dad!


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man



That's only gay if HE makes you cum... if you finish yourself off then no harm done. Right guys?


----------



## muscleink (Feb 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man



Same! and i've never dressed in drag, sooooooooooo the "gay" thing is a little old folks


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 15, 2013)

Admit that I like old school Madonna.


----------



## PFM (Feb 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the gayest thing you ever did was have sex with a man



And the winner is ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PFM (Feb 16, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Admit that I like old school Madonna.



You must be my Lucky Star.

(yes GAY)


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 16, 2013)

You know you were doing a little dance listening to it.


----------



## PFM (Feb 16, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> You know you were doing a little dance listening to it.



The only move I have for Madonna is pulling my index finger.

Fucking TOTAL POS!


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 16, 2013)

g0re said:


> U are correct. THAT IS gay!
> 
> 
> I've done the makeover thing with my daughter too, complete with painted finger nails and all.



U got pics g0 haha


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> The only move I have for Madonna is pulling my index finger.
> 
> Fucking TOTAL POS!



She did turn out to be a ****.  The old stuff just brings back fond memories of a couple of high school chicks.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 16, 2013)

What's with the censorship?  I can't say ****?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> What's with the censorship?  I can't say ****?



It was a specific word that a female member can't stand.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

g0re said:


> Well its not gay unless u find out it was a man AFTER the intercourse.



Haha or if u just pretend it's not lolol


----------



## Sherk (Feb 17, 2013)

The gayest thing I ever did was click on a thread this morning on here where someone said they blew their load in the gym while dead lifting. I guess we know the gayest thing he ever did. Blowing his load in the gym doing deads with other men around. Lol.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 18, 2013)

Sherk said:


> The gayest thing I ever did was click on a thread this morning on here where someone said they blew their load in the gym while dead lifting. I guess we know the gayest thing he ever did. Blowing his load in the gym doing deads with other men around. Lol.




LOL..... now I know what to say in that thread.....!!!

Respect,
Vette


----------

